# R8 Trackday Booked



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Woo hoo 

As part of the "experience" in the run up to delivery, Audi has invited all buyers (or at least the ones expecting delivery before Q2 2008) to one of a few Track Day sessions being run at either Oulton Park or Rockingham, with a choice of dates.

I'm going Tuesday 17th July to Rockingham.

Can't wait!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Similar experience in the link below. I don't know why he was there etc, as quite frankly I'm bored stiff with everybody wanking over this god awful car...

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 0&t=402302


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah 

17th July is one of the later days, I think they start in earnest on 1st July at Oulton Park.

He seemed to like it, anyway. :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Shame you picked Rockingham...Oulton is a much better circuit....but then I'm biased!

Any chance of letting me know the Oulton dates so I can go and drool?

H


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> Shame you picked Rockingham...Oulton is a much better circuit....but then I'm biased!
> 
> Any chance of letting me know the Oulton dates so I can go and drool?
> 
> H


1st to 5th of July inclusive... good luck getting in!


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

:x I haven't got any invitation!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

tehdarkstar said:


> :x I haven't got any invitation!!!


Is your's due any time soon, though?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

jampott said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > :x I haven't got any invitation!!!
> ...


No, I ordered it a couple of weeks ago... :? My dealer says that if I'm lucky and enough people leave the V8 queue when the V10 gets announced I may be getting mine by end Q4/08... Otherwise it'll be early 09...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

That's why then... You'll get a slot nearer to delivery then, I bet.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Shame you picked Rockingham...Oulton is a much better circuit....but then I'm biased!
> ...


I don't need luck, but thanks anyway  hope you're enjoying the RRS.

H


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Shame you picked Rockingham...Oulton is a much better circuit....but then I'm biased!
> ...


That's right, they don't let any old riff raff in.

Only people who have enough money to order an R8. What's that, you've ordered one and got an invite? [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Carlos said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


I've not ordered one...yet, as the model I'm after isn't available but I may end up with one in the future. Fortunately I'm not "any old riff raff" so I'll be at Oulton on the Sunday if anyone's interested. Have you been turned away before Carlos?

H 8)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> I've not ordered one...yet, as the model I'm after isn't available but I may end up with one in the future. Fortunately I'm not "any old riff raff" so I'll be at Oulton on the Sunday if anyone's interested. Have you been turned away before Carlos?
> 
> H 8)


I don't think they are going to do a diesel version........ :wink:

If your not "any old riff raff" does that mean you're the original.........










Andy, if you need a lift to OP let me know.......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Pity any 911s that may be there on track. :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

r14n said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > I've not ordered one...yet, as the model I'm after isn't available but I may end up with one in the future. Fortunately I'm not "any old riff raff" so I'll be at Oulton on the Sunday if anyone's interested. Have you been turned away before Carlos?
> ...


According to this week's AutoExpress (in which I am quoted, incidentally) yes they are...700Nm or torque and 350 horsies....nice! The R10 at Le Mans has convinced me that diesel power is the way forwards, I wonder if they can shoehorn the R10's engine in...perhaps my wait will be even longer!

H


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> According to this week's AutoExpress (in which I am quoted, incidentally) yes they are...700Nm or torque and 350 horsies....nice! The R10 at Le Mans has convinced me that diesel power is the way forwards, I wonder if they can shoehorn the R10's engine in...perhaps my wait will be even longer!
> 
> H


The R10 makes sense because it participates in endurance races, in which the added fuel economy of diesel helps them do more laps and less stops. For fun I don't believe diesel is the way to go, TBW... There's nothing quite like revving the nuts off a petrol engine in a long straight just to hear it scream!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

tehdarkstar said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > According to this week's AutoExpress (in which I am quoted, incidentally) yes they are...700Nm or torque and 350 horsies....nice! The R10 at Le Mans has convinced me that diesel power is the way forwards, I wonder if they can shoehorn the R10's engine in...perhaps my wait will be even longer!
> ...


I'd agree normally, but you will be red-faced when an oil-burner whips past you (whisper quiet) like you were standing still. Yes they can make fewer stops, but they also can go (much) faster than the petrol cars too - they don't win just because of economy.

H


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Went to Oulton park today to have a look at the R8. There was about ten of them, 5 on track although an unusually short circuit and five doing cone work on the carpark. It all looked good fun. The car looks and sounds fantastic and appeared to handle increadably even though it was honking down. I did try and take some video footage but it didnt turn out too well. Weather depending I may go back tomorrow...........its the last day


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


Personally I wouldnt touch a diesel purely because they are too damn sensible, dont harm the environment enough and they do all that economy crap. I mean, if I cant be an arse with my cars where can I be an arse?

On this forum you say?

Fair point. Ill get my coat.


----------

